# So... did you get your blow job for Christmas...



## Methuselah

The single most asked-for gift by men in this thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/237450-what-do-men-really-want-christmas.html
was

"a blow job".

Now, how many got what they asked for? 

And how many got something else instead?


----------



## Wolf1974

I got one this morning. The GF decided I needed one lol. Who Am I to argue. I think for Christmas it's dress her up in santas helper outfit &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jellybeans

I did not. Because that would be weird. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Fozzy

Jellybeans said:


> I did not. Because that would be weird. For obvious reasons.


Not weird in some countries.


----------



## Fozzy

I asked my wife "So is Santa bringing me a hummer this year?" Things got awkward after that.


----------



## Fozzy

I'm just going to leave this here.....


----------



## Cletus

Fozzy said:


> I asked my wife "So is Santa bringing me a hummer this year?" Things got awkward after that.


Have you looked in the driveway?


----------



## Fozzy

Just looked. I got a unicycle.


----------



## MarriedDude

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude

3 so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos

Fozzy said:


> Not weird in some countries.


Clit job? :scratchhead:


----------



## FatherofTwo

I'll ask her to swallow first so when she yells back " NO WAY " I can then make her feel better by recanting and ask for the BJ instead. I'm sure she'd be more than happy to do than swallow !?


----------



## MarriedDude

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude

4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

I am going to ask for one to completion tomorrow. Never happened yet. She gives them all the time during foreplay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon1111

Haven't gotten one to completion in 6 yrs


----------



## CuddleBug

I'm married to a loving, kind, generous, faithful, hard working.................LD wifee.:smthumbup:


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

My boyfriend is buried in two feet of snow up there in the mountains, while I'm down here, 2 hours away in the city. ; ( Think right about now, I'm just thankful we're back together.


----------



## MarriedDude

6 so far. 

Its a white christmas in SoCal


----------



## Holland

Well my NSA BJ present did not happen. I bought some of Mr H's favourite lingerie, plan was to tie him up and give him a pre Christmas NSA BJ. Instead I have a massive head cold for Christmas and he has a rain check lol


----------



## vms

If he wasn't 1700 miles away...


----------



## just got it 55

Every day is Christmas in my house

55


----------



## richardsharpe

I did for my birthday if that counts. Its the only one I get each year - for some reason she really hates doing them. She does do the whole job though. 

She got a trip to a resort hotel with unlimited backrubs / massages, and of course any form of sex she wanted for her birthday.


----------



## StillSearching

Yes I did!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Um, no. She's a cold fish whenever we're at her parents house.


----------



## Personal

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, no. She's a cold fish whenever we're at her parents house.


That's a shame, fortunately for us my wife remains frisky at her mothers house. Which is where we are for a few days.

Aside from that I hope you and yours plus everyone else for that matter, are having a great Christmas.

Staying on topic; althoughI didn't ask for it, I got one reciprocally on Christmas Day and another without reciprocation today.


----------



## soccermom2three

Can women vote, if it was the other way around? Because I did.


----------



## ConanHub

Got one but not to completion. It was the best to date and I was close. The sex afterwards was incredibly hot however!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

Well congrats to all that were successful.....and had a great Christmas!
I on the other hand hope to have a better Christmas next year. 
At this time our fun is postponed for a couple of wks.
...and yes I'm a woman, but so what, I'm getting Mine dammit! Lol.


----------



## frusdil

My husband prefers watching television over spending time with me, so no. He didn't get a bj.


----------



## thenub

I got 3 on Christmas Eve. One to completion. I then spent 45 minutes returning the favor. She loves getting oral


----------



## naiveonedave

thenub said:


> I got 3 on Christmas Eve. One to completion. I then spent 45 minutes returning the favor. She loves getting oral


lucky in both directions. Color me jealous


----------



## WonkyNinja

I think asking Santa for a BJ is just being rather selfish. We all know the poor guy only comes once a year himself.


----------



## marko

I have only ever had one to completion from her by her choice(in 27 years btw), not sure what precipitated it, would do it all the time if I knew. I did it one time by "accident". I told her she was doing too good of a job. 

if I am really lucky and cleaned up I can get a tiny bit from the foreplay. 

she used to ask what I wanted for my birthday,xmas, etc I always told her a bj........she stopped asking. 

I am always willing to give her what she wants, typically does not want it very much though, perhaps she feels there are strings attached. 

I used to give her all types of super thoughtful presents, or expensive one, even trips, furniture ,appliances etc. I stopped that.


----------



## chillymorn

marko said:


> I have only ever had one to completion from her by her choice(in 27 years btw), not sure what precipitated it, would do it all the time if I knew. I did it one time by "accident". I told her she was doing too good of a job.
> 
> if I am really lucky and cleaned up I can get a tiny bit from the foreplay.
> 
> she used to ask what I wanted for my birthday,xmas, etc I always told her a bj........she stopped asking.
> 
> I am always willing to give her what she wants, typically does not want it very much though, perhaps she feels there are strings attached.
> 
> I used to give her all types of super thoughtful presents, or expensive one, even trips, furniture ,appliances etc. I stopped that.


if you want your marriage to get better then you have to meet your partners needs.

if its a deal breaker then call it quits. or risk the long downward spiral into resentment on both side and eventually it will be quits.


----------



## Caribvistors

Before we were married got a bj almost everyday for over 4 years and she always swallowed, after marriage tapered off quite quickly. Have not had one to completion for 6-7 years. But usually will give me some oral attention during foreplay.

Other then bj, she is always quite open sexually and I enjoyed an outstanding Christmas night. Cannot figure out why the denial, as she knows that I crave that attention. My only "complaint" about our intimate relationship.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I woke my H up under the covers in the wee hours of the night ...hope I won't get in trouble for this...









....but not to the finish as I wanted mine too !....then I tiptoed downstairs playing Santa putting presents under the tree...while he got a little more sleep... 

He had to go to work that morning.. did get him up a little early to see the kids opening some presents... It was good to have some Christmas Lolipop


----------



## jaquen

If I had to ask, it wouldn't be much of a gift.

I got one, to completion of course, a few days before Christmas.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Ha, no way. Haven't had a BJ since early in our relationship, and haven't had sex in over a year and a half. A Christmas BJ in our house is the equivalent to actually seeing Santa come down the chimney (hell, sex in our house is the same way).


----------



## Mr. Nail

nope, not even as foreplay, and no invitation to go pearl diving.
MN


----------



## FatherofTwo

Nope 

The little ones ended up playing late into the evening and then ended up in our bed to sleep. Oh well .... I did enjoy having both of them sleep with us nevertheless.

We're dropping our boys off to my in laws so we can hangout with friends on NYE so keeping my fingers crossed then so we'll have the entire home to ourselves after celebrating !!


----------



## donny64

Not for Xmas! But spent Xmas eve cuddled up in front of the fireplace with wine and music, and a real nice lovemaking session! Followed up day after Xmas with more of the same, and a nice surprise bj last night. It's been a pretty good Xmas week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything

A little bit for foreplay? Occasionally. To completion? Cant remember when. Cause that stuff is icky and gross you know.

And yes I go down on here no problems. Less and less as she doesnt display much enthusiasm for it. Though says I do a really good job. Have asked why its never asked for or even hinted at. Said its like someone claiming they love steak but NEVER order it. Ehh who knows.

Enough of being the thread downer. Seriously congrats to all who get them so frequently and most importantly enthusiastically.:smthumbup:


----------



## southern wife

soccermom2three said:


> Can women vote, if it was the other way around? Because I did.


I did too!!! It was a surprise! Later that night, he told me he had one more gift for me. I asked him if it was the ring he was making for me (a stainless steel ring). Nope. Ok I quit pressing and waited patiently. He went to take a shower and came back wearing his Santa hat..............and nothing else. Told me my wishes were his command! :smthumbup:

So yes I did!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

which one, playa?


----------



## Wolf1974

WorkingOnMe said:


> which one, playa?


Let's hope everone has a great steak and BJ day 2015!

:smthumbup:


----------



## Cletus

Wolf1974 said:


> Let's hope everone has a great steak and BJ day 2015!
> 
> :smthumbup:


My extended family at Christmas doesn't seem to have appreciated it much when I brought this one up. I don't think they're believers.


----------



## Wolf1974

Cletus said:


> My extended family at Christmas doesn't seem to have appreciated it much when I brought this one up. I don't think they're believers.


I've had a GF or two say the same thing

Send them to the website

Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website


----------



## Fozzy

Cletus said:


> My extended family at Christmas doesn't seem to have appreciated it much when I brought this one up. I don't think they're believers.


I bet the male ones are, secretly.


----------



## larry.gray

SimplyAmorous said:


> ....but not to the finish as I wanted mine too !....then I tiptoed downstairs playing Santa putting presents under the tree...while he got a little more sleep...


I hate that line of thinking.... 

So does he leave you hanging after a BJ or return the favor? If a dude leaves you hanging, then I understand. But if he returns the favor a gives you a good oral orgasm, then you're just denying him his fun.


----------



## jaquen

larry.gray said:


> I hate that line of thinking....
> 
> So does he leave you hanging after a BJ or return the favor? If a dude leaves you hanging, then I understand. But if he returns the favor a gives you a good oral orgasm, then you're just denying him his fun.


Maybe she wants to get hers through penetration, and her man deflates soon after orgasm, thus preventing her from cumming the way she wants.


----------



## Married but Happy

I just got one of the last (of many) BJs of 2014 this morning, but the day is young! Another may be coming this evening.


----------



## richie33

What's a blow job?


----------



## Methuselah

richie33 said:


> What's a blow job?


Spoken like a married man!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

jaquen said:


> Maybe she wants to get hers through penetration, and her man deflates soon after orgasm, thus preventing her from cumming the way she wants.



She could still get her penetration orgasm and hop off to finish the bj. Just as long as they don't finish together.


----------



## Middle of Everything

WorkingOnMe said:


> She could still get her penetration orgasm and hop off to finish the bj. Just as long as they don't finish together.


Not if she's like my wife. No going in the mouth after its been in her. All that icky stuff you know.


----------



## Cletus

Middle of Everything said:


> Not if she's like my wife. No going in the mouth after its been in her. All that icky stuff you know.


That's pretty much my wife's reaction, regardless of where it's recently been. Never done it, never will.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Middle of Everything said:


> Not if she's like my wife. No going in the mouth after its been in her. All that icky stuff you know.



Oh yes, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about.


----------



## frankman

No, but Mikey probably did. 

I must be getting better if I can joke about it.


----------



## larry.gray

jaquen said:


> Maybe she wants to get hers through penetration, and her man deflates soon after orgasm, thus preventing her from cumming the way she wants.


If we're being practical and pragmatic about this, what I've discovered is that refractory period is inversely related to the time between orgasms. If it's daily, it is only a few minutes before I'm hard. If it's been a week, I ain't going again for an hour. 

So the take away for women: Keep the balls empty and it won't be a problem 

I'm also more than willing to perform oral from the time she finishes until I'm hard again. Sure sounds like a win/win to me.


----------



## Mr The Other

I did. Because I am separated. It was nice.


----------



## jaquen

larry.gray said:


> If we're being practical and pragmatic about this, what I've discovered is that refractory period is inversely related to the time between orgasms. If it's daily, it is only a few minutes before I'm hard. If it's been a week, I ain't going again for an hour.


But lets keep in mind that SA is far from sexually naive, and in making the statement is well aware of what her husband's refractory period is, and what she needs to not do in order to "get hers".

Obviously if he was refracting after only a few minutes and ready to go, she'd not have made that statement. Lots of guys, even younger guys, don't bounce back that soon. 

And if I'm remember correctly, it's also pretty important to both of them to cum together.


----------



## SpinDaddy

For me, the BJ is really kind of a “Meh” thing. Now a nice evening of Ms. Spin sitting on my face and some crazy passionate PIV. That’s what I’m about.

Fortunately, Ms. Spin is always more than happy to comply


----------



## ConanHub

SpinDaddy said:


> For me, the BJ is really kind of a “Meh” thing. Now a nice evening of Ms. Spin sitting on my face and some crazy passionate PIV. That’s what I’m about.
> 
> Fortunately, Ms. Spin is always more than happy to comply


Love that too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

jaquen said:


> But lets keep in mind that SA is far from sexually naive, and in making the statement is well aware of what her husband's refractory period is, and what she needs to not do in order to "get hers".
> 
> Obviously if he was refracting after only a few minutes and ready to go, she'd not have made that statement. Lots of guys, even younger guys, don't bounce back that soon.


I've been on the receiving end of that statement more than once. When I was young I stayed hard after orgasm. Now I can about 50% of the time and when I don't it's usually 15-20 minutes to get hard again. Mrs. Gray admits now that it was only used as yet another excuse. 

Thankfully it's not used anymore.


----------



## HereToCollaboratewithOthe

Hey Man - i am glad you had, and i would like to learn more from you.

My wife and i are in a troubled time - we have not even had sex for 9 months.

Is this the end? do you have advice?

thanks,

HTC


----------



## Cletus

So it seems one in five of us does not get oral sex ever after we put a ring on it.

I am proud to be in the company of so many of you fine gentlemen. Perhaps we need a club with a lodge and ceremonies - "The Joes Who Get No Blows". Who's with me?


----------



## FatherofTwo

Cletus said:


> So it seems one in five of us does not get oral sex ever after we put a ring on it.
> 
> I am proud to be in the company of so many of you fine gentlemen. Perhaps we need a club with a lodge and ceremonies - "The Joes Who Get No Blows". Who's with me?


I'm in ............. unfortunately


----------



## weightlifter

FatherofTwo said:


> I'm in ............. unfortunately


Werent you going R after her A?

If you are... You should have to rename yourself to
Fatherwhogetstwohummersaday


----------



## FatherofTwo

weightlifter said:


> Werent you going R after her A?
> 
> If you are... You should have to rename yourself to
> Fatherwhogetstwohummersaday


She didnt have a PA to be knowledge but it seems as if our daily challenges and every day lives is what keeps us from being more intimate. I'm hoping sometime soon especially since its my birthday next weekend ??


----------



## ThePheonix

This thread reminds me of the joke, "What's the difference between a job in middle management and marriage. After a few years the job still sucks. "


----------



## Caribvistors

When dating woman know how important this sex act is to her guy and will make sure he enjoys it frequently, often w/o him asking. Not long after getting married bj seem to drop off significantly and for many couples stops almost entirely. The longer couples are married, the less often she does it to completion. This might be the source of the common statement; "why ruin a good relationship by getting married".

Cannot understand why if the wife knows (and they do) how really important this is to her husband, they often withhold that pleasure, while at the same time usually enjoying "enthusiastic" oral service from him. 

This is the only negative issue in our intimate relationship. Why???


----------



## Wolf1974

Caribvistors said:


> When dating woman know how important this sex act is to her guy and will make sure he enjoys it frequently, often w/o him asking. Not long after getting married bj seem to drop off significantly and for many couples stops almost entirely. The longer couples are married, the less often she does it to completion. This might be the source of the common statement; "why ruin a good relationship by getting married".
> 
> Cannot understand why if the wife knows (and they do) how really important this is to her husband, they often withhold that pleasure, while at the same time usually enjoying "enthusiastic" oral service from him.
> 
> This is the only negative issue in our intimate relationship. Why???


Ok I get what your saying but this does go both ways. Yes if a wife bait and switches you with the promise of BJs and then marries and changes that's on her. But if the husband is unwilling to do anything about it that's Also on him. 

I won't be in a sexless realtionship, including BJs, and I never have been marreid or dating. I think that's only because I have laid out the consequences of going sexless which is I'm out. You can't control another person but your life you get complete control over.


----------



## askari

My wife has promised me that she will NEVER give me a BJ - no matter how much I want one or what I do for her - because they are simply disgusting.

I'm not sure how she knows because she has never given anyone a BJ in her 50 years on this planet.


----------



## Middle of Everything

askari said:


> My wife has promised me that she will NEVER give me a BJ - no matter how much I want one or what I do for her - because they are simply disgusting.
> 
> I'm not sure how she knows because she has never given anyone a BJ in her 50 years on this planet.


At least thats what she tells you. 

I dont see how in what 25+ years of marriage someone wouldnt get curious and be willing to try it ONCE. Or I very well could be wrong. Some uptight people out there.

Either way feel sorry for you man.


----------



## Cletus

askari said:


> My wife has promised me that she will NEVER give me a BJ - no matter how much I want one or what I do for her - because they are simply disgusting.
> 
> I'm not sure how she knows because she has never given anyone a BJ in her 50 years on this planet.


n + 1

Not much you can do with that position, is there? Does your wife like mine consider the converse act equally disgusting?


----------



## ChargingCharlie

askari said:


> My wife has promised me that she will NEVER give me a BJ - no matter how much I want one or what I do for her - because they are simply disgusting.
> 
> I'm not sure how she knows because she has never given anyone a BJ in her 50 years on this planet.


Mine's never come out and said that, but I think she feels the same way. Since we've been together, she gave me one early on, and that's it. She does have a thing about germs, so I'm betting this is the reason. Old GF wouldn't hesitate to give road head, wife would rather ***** about how I missed a parking spot.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

larry.gray said:


> *I hate that line of thinking....
> 
> So does he leave you hanging after a BJ or return the favor? If a dude leaves you hanging, then I understand. But if he returns the favor a gives you a good oral orgasm, then you're just denying him his fun.*


Oh the difference in men... I am sure you have heard me say many times "He is a making love man"... my H prefers we go together EVERY SINGLE TIME over a BJ...we've talked about this.. my seeking to know just how much THEY mean to him...this is what he's told me..

Heck....many times I have started out with the intention of it Just being about HIM (those few days I shouldn't)...and it's HIM saying...."can't you?"...and "get on"....sometimes I'll say "It's ALL about you tonight"... . Oh he loves it.. he just loves it a little more when we climax together... 

I would give him a BJ 3-4 times a week if I could...spoiling him in this way gives ME great pleasure, I WISH his drive was up for it...darn it! 

And yes.. he would happily take care of me orally...it's one of his favorite things to DO.. but unfortunately , I just don't get off that way  ...only 2 times in all these years...at the most 3).... I realize this is pretty normal for the majority of women, I'm just not one of them....

So no.. he doesn't feel as this..but that's good ...Cause I really wanted my own Christmas sex !


----------



## Methuselah

SimplyAmorous said:


> I would give him a BJ 3-4 times a week if I could...


I'm sure if your husband leaves you, you will have no dearth of email in your in-box from TAM men now


----------



## jaquen

Middle of Everything said:


> At least thats what she tells you.
> 
> I dont see how in what 25+ years of marriage someone wouldnt get curious and be willing to try it ONCE. Or I very well could be wrong. Some uptight people out there.
> 
> Either way feel sorry for you man.


There are lots of men, who are not gay, whom you couldn't pay to eat some p*ssy. Heck there are subcultures where it's considered taboo and effeminate for a man to go down on a woman.

I don't have any trouble imagining that there are women, and lots of them, who find the idea of a penis in their mouth to be disgusting. And I don't think it means they're uptight either. The idea of genitals touching the mouth is something so people can't stomach.


----------



## jaquen

For the people who give head, but don't derive sexual pleasure from doing so, I'm surprised more people don't seem to do 69 or have the partner giving oral get a hand job/fingering at the same time, or at the very least masturbate themselves so that they can finish together.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

jaquen said:


> I don't have any trouble imagining that there are women, and lots of them, who find the idea of a penis in their mouth to be disgusting. And I don't think it means they're uptight either. The idea of genitals touching the mouth is something so people can't stomach.


 I used to be one of those women.. I associated BJ's with PORN and bad girls..... these acts didn't seem "loving" to me... but that's because too often the world shows them in such a degrading light...one could say it F****ed with my head.. 

It should have never been... had I read a few books on loving our husbands sexually, expressing ourselves in every pleasurable way, it could have inspired me to overcome such hang ups earlier in our marriage.. it's not something we ever really talked about...the love making was enough.. 

I'm over this now.. and pretty darn happy about it.. as is he...we've added a lot of spice & adventure since then...


----------



## Catherine602

Why isnt her first and then him second practiced with oral sex instead of 69? Doing both together seems distracting, IMHO. This has so many advantages. An aroused and satisfied woman is far more likely to do things she may find mildly unappealing. Sexual arousal makes me more indiscriminate not less. Not much I won't try that's not degrading. Is it true for anyone else? I can't concentrate on giving a decent BJ or concentrate on getting oral orgasm. It's the only way I can orgasm. Separating him -her oral doubles the fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

Catherine602 said:


> Why isnt her first and then him second oral sex practiced in place of 69? Doing both together seems distracting, IMHO. This has so many advantages. An aroused and satisfied woman is far more likely to do things she finds unappealing when not. Sexual arousal makes me more indecriminate not less. Not much I won't try that's not degrading. Is it true for anyone else? I can't concentrate on giving a decent BJ or concentrate on getting oral orgasm. It's the only way I can orgasm. Separating him -her oral doubles the fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For us we use 69 but she knows she is coming first. She is basically just keeping me in the zone. To get her to orgasm absolute fastest involves her sitting on my face. I always go second


----------



## Catherine602

I've been thinking about this thread and others like it. 

When I was dating my husband, I overheard his friends taking about the girls who gave them head. They called them chicken heads. They were perfect gentlemen to women in their presence and treated their gf's with affection and respect. We were all in our late teens and early 20's. I never forgot it obviously and had no intention of being a chicken head. 

Ever notice that women who refuse to give bj's express similar reasons and attitudes. It's almost as if they were reading from the same script. In a way they are, the script is a common experience and exposure to the same social strictures.

It's rarely acknowledged or discussed. We don't even discuss it's possible effect on relationships when we talk ad infinitum about oral sex. It's the elephant in the room. It's hard for most women to turn off the negative messages. It's suppressed for a while but it leaks out. 

It might good to explore how negative attitudes towards women having sex effects sex in marriage. Calling a women bait and switchers, prudes or saying "all men think about is sex" is not productive, IMHO. If there were no common source, the scripts would be as different as the number of women who express a distaste for oral sex. The fact that many of them are so similar may mean that there is a common source. 

My husband said something like "I know what you must feel" when we were talking about my inhibitions when we first got married. He said that he never considered things from the my point of view. I felt so good after that. The fear and shame did not disappear immediately. But his actions proved he could step into my shoes. It helped me to see things from his point of view too. He did not make me feel shame, we committed to each other. I saw that his sexuality developed closer to normal than mine. I wanted to be like him.


----------



## jaquen

Catherine602 said:


> Why isnt her first and then him second practiced with oral sex instead of 69?


Because some couples like to cum together. It doesn't have to be 69, but it's very possible for both partners to be stimulated during one giving oral sex so that both can climax around the same time.



Catherine602 said:


> Doing both together seems distracting, IMHO.


"Seems"? Have you actually tried it?


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
The BJ issue remains mysterious to me. 

My wife knows that I really enjoy them. She will do it once a year for my birthday (her idea not mine), and maybe one other time. She doesn't seem to mind much while she is doing it - and afterwards I always make sure she gets her orgasm. But she just doesn't want to do it.

She gets annoyed if I ask - but just says that she doesn't like doing it. 

She enjoys receiving oral - though only when lying on her back, she won't sit on my face even though I'd enjoy that. 

I think that even after almost 30 years, she still has some hangups about sex being "bad" in some way.


----------



## Married but Happy

We started the New Year with a bang and a bj. Anyone else?


----------



## Cletus

Haven't tried sex in 2015 yet, but Vegas has long odds on either.


----------



## T&T

Married but Happy said:


> We started the New Year with a bang and a bj. Anyone else?


*Raises hand*


----------



## Personal

Married but Happy said:


> We started the New Year with a bang and a bj. Anyone else?


We did as well, such activity as usual continues. I hope yours was as fun as mine.


----------



## larry.gray

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh the difference in men... I am sure you have heard me say many times "He is a making love man"... my H prefers we go together EVERY SINGLE TIME over a BJ...we've talked about this.. my seeking to know just how much THEY mean to him...this is what he's told me..
> 
> Heck....many times I have started out with the intention of it Just being about HIM (those few days I shouldn't)...and it's HIM saying...."can't you?"...and "get on"....sometimes I'll say "It's ALL about you tonight"... . Oh he loves it.. he just loves it a little more when we climax together...


We aren't that far apart actually. I only want a BJ about once a week and no more. I do love them, but I'm jonesing for PIV after one.


----------



## Middle of Everything

larry.gray said:


> We aren't that far apart actually. I only want a BJ about once a week and no more. I do love them, but I'm jonesing for PIV after one.


I think Larry is spot on. And Im thinking for most guys its about NOT getting the Bj ever or very rarely. It becomes the cookie jar on the high shelf. We wants it so bad then.

Women needn't worry. The [email protected] will ALWAYS rule. But variety is the spice of life. And when there is no variety? [email protected] is steak, lobster, and every other top choice food rolled into one. But if you never get fried chicken, pork chops, and ribs? (that close enough for bjs, hjs, etc?)


----------



## Catherine602

jaquen said:


> Because some couples like to cum together. It doesn't have to be 69, but it's very possible for both partners to be stimulated during one giving oral sex so that both can climax around the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> "Seems"? Have you actually tried it?


No. 

That's the way we have always given each other oral sex, sequentially, one at a time. It was my husband's idea and he seems to like it. I'll ask him if he would like to try 69 though.

It's not that you have to drop 69 in favor of sequential oral sex. Do either one when the mood hits you and your partner. Adds a little variety and the possibility for novel ways to finish are endless practically. 

We switch up - go back and forth to prolong the fun, stop and do other things, tease each other. Builds up a little frustration and the finish is more intense to me. It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## jaquen

Middle of Everything said:


> Women needn't worry. The [email protected] will ALWAYS rule. But variety is the spice of life. And when there is no variety? [email protected] is steak, lobster, and every other top choice food rolled into one. But if you never get fried chicken, pork chops, and ribs? (that close enough for bjs, hjs, etc?)



[email protected] doesn't always rule around here. We can go weeks without it when there are so many other ways to engage and get off together. Sometimes the mouth is the main event for awhile, sometimes the ass, the tits, hands, fingers, whatever.


----------

